# Nine Hymns on Spiritual Life



## Jerry Gerber

I wrote this set of hymns for my newest CD, From Cosmic Dust.

These hymns are produced using a choir sample library and AI that allows the composer to choose which words the choir will sing.

If you have any questions as to how this was produced, feel welcome to ask.

Thanks for listening!
Jerry

*PLAY*


----------

